# Are "Park" helmets practical for all-mountain riding?



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Slap some stickers on it, makes a helluva difference - try it.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

they all have to got hrough a ratings process to be certified so they are all pretty similar in protection. the only difference is with bern. their helmets are certififed as "hard-hats" so i guess they dont provide as much protection.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There aren't really any, "all-mountain" or "park" helmets. There's just mainly different styles, though some of the newer helmets use Brock Foam instead of EPS, not that Brock Foam is inferior or anything. Brock Foam actually protects your head better, but is not as tough against massive impact. I have a Bern helmet and love it simple because it's warm and very comfortable.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

REd mutinies are the tits


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> REd mutinies are the tits


2nd that, Very comfy


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never heard of this "park helmet" buisness


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

You should go check out the Smith Maze, it's the lightest one out there at only 330 GR, and it looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The process of getting the brock foam helmets certified is a long and expensive one. They should release some figures, but I am super anal about my head (please no siglines ) but it seems like it will work out fine.

Brock Protective Padding

http://www.cyclechic.co.uk/content/uploads/images/Bern helmet types.jpg


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't know that there was much of a difference. They may have a different shape and look sleeker, but they are just as good as any helmet


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

bern makes both certified helmets and hard hats. hard hats are built to withstand multiple smaller impacts and hold up, while and certified helmet is built to withstand one big impact and "break apart" to protect your head. after an impact with a certified helmet, you're supposed to toss it out and buy a new one because it won't offer the same protection anymore


----------

